
Kerr black holes images and videos (2012) - p4bl0
http://www.madore.org/~david/math/kerr.html
======
trash_cat
"In fact, from the distant observer's point of view, nothing beyond the
horizon really exists, and a physical black hole's mass could be said to
consist of the mass of the collapsing star, ever frozen in the last stages of
its collapse."

Mind blown.

I remember reading that we cannot see a black hole with the naked eye, but
never go an explanation as to why...

This is a really good article.

~~~
yesenadam
Since, as the article explains, an outside observer would never see things
falling towards the black hole actually reach the 'black' part - they'd just
get slower and redder as they get close. So - wouldn't a black hole appear
entirely surrounded by all the things that ever 'fell into it', still there
outside it? I've never seen an 'artist's impression' of one that looks like
that..a big ball of dust, rocks, ice etc.

(Imagine if garbage bins looked like that..)

~~~
userulluipeste
So... the black hole may look like a collapsing star but also like a planet?
The only thing distinguishing it then would be its escorting (but not yet
fallen) world around it?

------
jyriand
Off topic. Whenever I waste a lot of time on youtube looking into some
subject(today it was black holes) it ends up on Hacker News also. Surely,
somebody has a name for this effect.

~~~
saagarjha
Baader Meinhof, possibly?

~~~
yesenadam
Thank you.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baader–Meinhof_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baader–Meinhof_effect)

------
AceJohnny2
Related: visualizing travelling through a Schwarzschild black hole:

[http://jila.colorado.edu/~ajsh/insidebh/schw.html](http://jila.colorado.edu/~ajsh/insidebh/schw.html)

As OP page indicates, the Schwarzschild description is simpler as it doesn't
take into effect the rotation, but their visualization, especially with the
distorted space background, are impressive nevertheless.

------
m4r35n357
Great page, the software builds really easily. Try it!

